# Sky News article : Hopes soar after IVF breakthrough



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-News/Baby-Boost-IVF-Breakthrough-Could-Double-Success/Article/200901415210652?f=vg


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

that does sound good news, thanks.

I wish it would appear in a lot of clinics though, soon.

Cherry


----------

